# SVS PC12-Plus vs PC12-NSD



## hunter68

Hi all,

First post, I am interested in buying two (2) PC-Plus or two (2) PC-NSD. Not sure which would be better, by buying the two NSD's I would save around 700.00 but do not want to cut myself short. I pretty much only listen to movies and some xbox 360 games. My home theater room is around 2300 cubic feet with one opening in the back. The subs will be placed in the front in each corner just on either side of my 100" screen. Any feedback is helpful.

THanks,


----------



## salvasol

First of all ...Welcome to the forum :wave:

I think you'll be happy with either subs, if you have the cash the Plus has a 525 watts instead of 325 :yes:


----------



## drdoan

Hi Michael. welcome. If possible go for the bigger subs. Bass is addicting. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Geoff Gunnell

Michael, I agree with the previous posters -- if you have the $700, go with the PC-Plus's.

In addition to more amp power, you get:
1. A more Ultra-like driver
2. A larger enclosure
3. A choice of tuning points including sealed. Unless you already own external EQ such as the SMS-1, variable tuning ponts are invaluable to help match the subs to your room.
4. Single band parametric EQ to help flatten response.

Let me make it clear that you don't _need_ more than one PC12-NSD to get _adequate_ bass in that room volume -- but as you probably already know, Michael, it takes quite a bit more to get _impressive_ bass, and more than that to get smooth bass frequency response and low distortion. You've already made the first correct decision by choosing to get dual subs. With only the fact that you have a 100" screen to go by to judge your "level of involvement", I'd rec the PC-Plus's for sure


----------



## tonyvdb

Two SVS PC12-Plus's for sure. even though your room is rather small you get a much better sub for the money. Movies require alot more than you might think of a sub and the PC12's will do the job.


----------



## hunter68

Thank you all,

I had a feeling I would be directed toward the two PC-plus models. Just waiting for my stimulus package/tax refund that should be here shortly. :yay2:

Thanks again,

Michael


----------



## oakboy37

hi,

how do 2 pc12nsd,compare to 1 pc13-ultra?


----------



## hunter68

Hi all, I ordered two PC12-Plus's, should be here on Wednesday. Can't wait...


----------



## salvasol

hunter68 said:


> Hi all, I ordered two PC12-Plus's, should be here on Wednesday. Can't wait...


Congratulations!!!! :T

Let us know how you like them, a small review will be nice also ....don't forget: pictures, pictures and more pictures :bigsmile:


----------



## Eric D

Just so _someone_ advocates for the other side, let me suggest that if the decision is between getting the less expensive pair *plus equalization* and the more expensive pair without the ability to tame your room, I'd go for the former. I do think with that size room that you'll get plenty out of the NSDs.

Maybe you want to run REW first and see if the single-band eq on the Pluses will take care of any room problems. Good luck with the decision.

enjoy!

[edit] whoops - just read the rest of the thread. No worries - you *will* love the pluses. But what happened to waiting for your tax refund? 

Us guys.....


----------



## hunter68

Eric D said:


> Just so _someone_ advocates for the other side, let me suggest that if the decision is between getting the less expensive pair *plus equalization* and the more expensive pair without the ability to tame your room, I'd go for the former. I do think with that size room that you'll get plenty out of the NSDs.
> 
> Maybe you want to run REW first and see if the single-band eq on the Pluses will take care of any room problems. Good luck with the decision.
> 
> enjoy!
> 
> [edit] whoops - just read the rest of the thread. No worries - you *will* love the pluses. But what happened to waiting for your tax refund?
> 
> Us guys.....



Thanks...The refund is here...:yay:


----------



## Sepen

hunter68 said:


> Thanks...The refund is here...:yay:



Lucky bastage..:bigsmile:


----------



## lalakersfan34

hunter68 said:


> Hi all, I ordered two PC12-Plus's, should be here on Wednesday. Can't wait...


Awesome, Michael. Can't wait to know your thoughts once you get them fired up


----------



## hunter68

lalakersfan34 said:


> Awesome, Michael. Can't wait to know your thoughts once you get them fired up


The subs arrived today and they are much larger than I anticapted. I'm not sure what I thought when it said 16" diameter but anyhow they are here and will probably set them up tonight. I will post pictures and my thoughts this weekend.

Thanks,


----------



## lalakersfan34

hunter68 said:


> The subs arrived today and they are much larger than I anticapted. I'm not sure what I thought when it said 16" diameter but anyhow they are here and will probably set them up tonight. I will post pictures and my thoughts this weekend.
> 
> Thanks,


:rofl: Yep, that seems to be a pretty common first impression.

Don't worry, once they're up and running and you get some of this :hsd:, I think you'll be happy :yay::yay2:


----------



## salvasol

hunter68 said:


> The subs arrived today and they are much larger than I anticapted. I'm not sure what I thought when it said 16" diameter ...


I know what you mean ...I DIY a SonoSub silo, 16" diameter but mine is almost 6' tall (I think SVS is around 32", Right???) :whistling:


----------



## hunter68

WOW...I just played the Skoodoosh scene on Kung fu Panda and it was awesome. The subs handled that scene perfectly. Did not bottom out but very smooth. Looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## hunter68

salvasol said:


> I know what you mean ...I DIY a SonoSub silo, 16" diameter but mine is almost 6' tall (I think SVS is around 32", Right???) :whistling:


The PC-plus's are 16" diameter...32 would be huge:hsd:


----------



## Sepen

hunter68 said:


> The PC-plus's are 16" diameter...32 would be huge:hsd:


Actually they are 40" in HEIGHT. :hide:


----------



## tonyvdb

hunter68 said:


> WOW...I just played the Skoodoosh scene on Kung fu Panda and it was awesome. The subs handled that scene perfectly. Did not bottom out but very smooth. Looking forward to this weekend.


Just wait until they have broken in for about a month, you will be even more impressed.


----------

